# New Build - Looking for comments on my parts - compatibility? duds?



## rnc505 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys - I've done my research and I've pretty much got my list 100% complete. here it is:

Motherboard	BIOSTAR A880G+ AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard	Newegg.com - BIOSTAR A880G+ AM3 AMD 880G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard $44.99

CPU	AMD Athlon II X3 445	Newegg.com - AMD Athlon II X3 445 Rana 3.1GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Desktop Processor ADX445WFGMBOX $77.00
^^^Bundle	Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more! $109.99

Case	Rosewill Blackbone Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case	Newegg.com - Sentey Slim Series SS1-2422 Flex Slim Case 450w 2x Fan/ 2 x USB / Piano Black Paint / Micro ATX $34.99

PSU	Antec NEO ECO 400C 400W Continuous Power ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply	Newegg.com - Antec NEO ECO 400C 400W Continuous Power ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply $34.99

HDD	SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive	Newegg.com - SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive $55.00

Memory	G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL	Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL $79.99

CD/DVD	ASUS DVD Burner - Bulk - OEM	Newegg.com - ASUS Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners $16.99

OS	Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM	Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - Operating Systems $99.99

All for $431.94 (not bad  IMO).

The PSU is a 400W, rated 80%+... will that be enough to power everything safely? Is there any combatibility issues I should look at?
Or Is this a safer upgrade: Newegg.com - Antec EarthWatts Green EA-430D Green 430W Continuous power ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply...

On another forum (X3 Core, 8GB 1333 RAM, etc - Compatible? Missing anything? [NEW BUILD] - New-System-Build - Homebuilt-Systems - sorry if this isn't allowed) - the guy suggested that the 400W ECO 400 Antec would be fine, I would just like a second opinion.

Thanks!

Rnc505


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

What are the intended uses for the PC?

The components aren't of the highest quality, but will suffice for a general purpose PC.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Number one problem your case is slimline and the power supply is a full sized atx power supply and won't fit.

I have to agree in general your builds components are really cheap quality. There's also no video card which is fine for normal use but gaming will be terrible. Have a look at our 500$ AMD build in this sticky , it's much much better

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Number one problem your case is slimline and the power supply is a full sized atx power supply and won't fit.


Actually, the case he names is fine, but he links to something totally different.

Newegg.com - Rosewill Blackbone Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

emosun said:


> Number one problem your case is slimline and the power supply is a full sized atx power supply and won't fit.


Good catch, didn't visit most of the links.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That's odd , I still hfta say check out the 500$ amd build definitely.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

emosun said:


> That's odd , I still hfta say check out the 500$ amd build definitely.


Agree. It's a better build overall.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

BioStar Mobo's are pretty much bottom tier.
Antec PSU's are not recommended here because of their often changing source of suppliers.
4GB (2X2GB) is more than sufficient and 4GB RAM sticks have been showing some problems.
That Rosewill case is OK but you can do considerably better for the same money: Newegg.com - Computer Hardware,Computer Cases,Computer Cases,Cooler Master,$25 - $50,Free Shipping


----------

